# CT EIT



## zas07001 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone know when the scores will be released or has anyone already found out?


----------



## ferroresonance (Dec 13, 2011)

No idea. The NCEES website states that for Connecticut

"When results have been released (typically 8–10 weeks after the exam) and validated, NCEES will send an e-mail informing you that your result can be accessed through your My NCEES account. PCS will notify you via the U.S. postal service of any state-specific exam results."

I have noticed other states have received their grades via the NCEES website.


----------



## ferroresonance (Dec 15, 2011)

Connecticut FE Exam results released on NCEES stie. I passed! Now I await the results from the PE. Good luck to all


----------



## monty74 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations ferroresonance ! Best of Luck for PE exam !

I passed PE-Civil in Apr-2011 and this time pass FE.

Waiting for now PE Iicence &amp; stamp. How long it takes to get ?


----------



## ferroresonance (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats to you as well.

I am not sure, but my co-worked said it take about 2-months from passed status to getting license. That's if you submit your license dues in a timely fashion as well.


----------

